# Art Deco Mirror



## Parlo (Mar 30, 2022)

Finally finished the project today.


----------



## Lo-Fi (Mar 30, 2022)

Really cool! But we gotta see how you made it!


----------



## Parlo (Mar 30, 2022)

Lo-Fi said:


> Really cool! But we gotta see how you made it!


Here is a video of cutting the dovetails.


----------



## Lo-Fi (Mar 30, 2022)

Love it. Fancy jig and a wood router? Nah, I'll just put the dovetail bit in the Bridgeport. I'd have done exactly the same!

How did you do the grooves for the copper inlay?


----------



## Parlo (Mar 30, 2022)

Lo-Fi said:


> Love it. Fancy jig and a wood router? Nah, I'll just put the dovetail bit in the Bridgeport. I'd have done exactly the same!
> 
> How did you do the grooves for the copper inlay?


All done on Bridgeport and CNC mill. The Copper is 1/4" tube squashed into 7mm x 3.5mm grooves in the timber. I bought the Oak architrave with the grooves already in it. I designed it around what was available, I had some Staron solid surface worktop left over from some pinstriped hand basins I made some time ago. https://drive.google.com/file/d/16ptl_FIBa-4DqJFTbba2GjNjJL1isgV_/view?usp=sharing


----------

